# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  URGENCE POUR JANIS PLUS DE 4 ANS EN ROUMANIE...

## momo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* JANIS
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 10 ans 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 7 ans 8 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* assorememberme@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 250 




 Date d'arrivée au refuge : y a été transféré depuis la fourrière en mai 2015

Histoire : Abandonnée en fourrière.

Frais d'adoption : 250  (Les frais d'adoption comprennent les vaccins, la puce électronique, la stérilisation ainsi que le rapatriement avec le passeport). 

- mai 2018 : Janis a été jetée dans la fourrière de Pascani, il y a maintenant plusieurs années. Nous l'avons récupéré au refuge en 2015. Nous ne connaissons rien de son passé, ne connaissons pas son âge, à part qu'elle a plus de 4 ans! ( sur les premières photos, elle est dans la fourrière) Elle a peur, son regard est malheureux, elle est terrorisée. Elle a assez souffert. Y aurait -il une bonne fée quelque part pour prendre soin d'elle?

----------


## France34

Qui va vite réserver la pauvre JANIS pour lui permettre de quitter la Roumanie ?

----------


## momo

Prochain voyage le 1er septembre...ce serait bien que JANIS en fasse partie.

----------


## momo

Pauvre Janis,plus de 3 ans qu elle attend...
Elle peut arriver le 8 septembre.

----------


## momo



----------


## France34

Qui va réserver la pauvre JANIS , au refuge depuis 3 ans , afin qu'elle parte de Roumanie le 8 septembre ?

----------


## momo

Plus de 3 ans que JANIS est enfermée...passera t elle encore cet hiver au refuge?
Dernier voyage avant l hiver vers le 20 octobre!!!!

----------


## France34

Vite , une réservation pour JANIS afin qu'elle soit du voyage du 20 octobre !

----------


## momo

Invisible... 3 ans et demi de prison !

----------


## momo

UP ! abandonnée en fourrière en mai 2015... Sad Plus de 3 ans et demi de captivité.

----------


## momo

Abandonnée en fourrière en mai 2015, Janis y est resté 7 mois avant d'intégrer le refuge RML... plus de 3 ans et mi de captivité pour elle

----------


## France34

J'espère que 2019 apportera une bonne famille adoptive à JANIS !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite faire sortir JANIS du refuge roumain ?

----------


## momo

Des nouvelles de JANIS communiquées par Vanessa et Elise lors de leur séjour au refuge :

"Janis est vraiment difficile. Elle est dans le grand parc de détente. Elle grogne, impossible de l'approcher et elle nous aboie dessus."

----------


## momo



----------


## France34

Qui va vouloir apprivoiser la pauvre JANIS ?

----------


## France34

Vite , un bon adoptant pour la pauvre JANIS !

----------


## momo

Message d Emilie:

Je pense que Janis est très anxieuse et sur la défensive...
Elle a réussi à s'habituer à ma présence quand j'étais sur place mais ça a pris du temps et elle n'a jamais vraiment été intéressée par moi (en même temps elle n'est pas très douée pour attraper les friandises donc pas facile avec beaucoup d'autres chiens autour  Smile).
Elle a dû subir des choses difficiles avec les humains dans son passé je pense.
Bien sûr comme tous les autres chiens elle est loin d'être "irrécupérable" mais il faudra de la patience c'est certain.
Elle mérite d'avoir quelqu'un en qui elle pourrait avoir confiance, quelqu'un qui lui montrerait que tous les humains ne sont pas cruels et mal intentionnés

Janis a été abandonnée à la fourrière-mouroir... en mai 2015

Pourvu que quelqu'un la choisisse... Vite !

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille connaissant bien les chiens craintifs pour JANIS !

----------


## France34

Qui va offrir une famille attentive à la pauvre JANIS ?

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour délivrer la pauvre JANIS du refuge où elle est depuis trop longtemps !

----------


## France34

Une famille patiente pour faire sortir la pauvre JANIS de la fourrière où elle est depuis 2015 !

----------


## GADYNETTE

on voudrait tellement tous les adopter, les aimer les choyer...c'est sur que pour la pauvre JANIS, ce n'est pas évident...en 3 ans, elle est "sur la défensive"...mais il y a bien quelqu'un qui saura l'aimer ...je lui souhaite de tout coeur une gentille famille

----------


## France34

JANIS attend toujours une gentille famille compréhensive pour la sortir de Roumanie !

----------


## momo

PERSONNE POUR JANIS QUI ATTEND DEPUIS TROP LONGTEMPS....

 

 


Abandonnée en fourrière en mai 2015...

----------


## France34

Il faudrait une personne connaissant bien le comportement des chiens craintifs pour prendre en charge la pauvre JANIS !

----------


## momo

Toujours distante, cette pauvre Janis, abandonnée toute jeune en fourrière ! 

(comme dit plus haut, elle ne peut pas être née en 2012, mais plutôt en 2014...)

----------


## momo

https://www.facebook.com/lilidgvanil...9217705&type=3

----------


## France34

Qui va vite réserver la pauvre JANIS afin qu'elle soit du voyage du 12 octobre !

----------


## momo

Janis n attire pas les foules pauvre petite puce...

son abandon dans la fourrière-mouroir toute jeune l'a cassée...

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin réserver la pauvre JANIS pour le prochain voyage ?

----------


## momo

H E L P ! ! ! Plus de 4 ans et demi de captivité !...

----------


## GADYNETTE

ce serait tellement beau si JANIS pouvait être adopté avant NOEL. Les miracles existent

----------


## France34

J'espère que 2020 apportera à la pauvre JANIS une gentille famille patiente !

----------


## momo

Aucune proposition pour cette louloutte...

----------


## France34

Vite , quelqu'un pour la pauvre JANIS !

----------


## France34

Une gentille famille patiente pour accueillir la pauvre JANIS !

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour JANIS ?

----------


## France34

Toujours rien pour JANIS ?

----------


## France34

Toujours en Roumanie , JANIS ?

----------


## Kinou36

Sur le Fb de Remember Mr où elle se trouve elle semble toujours à l'adoption..

----------


## GADYNETTE

pauvre louloute, c'est trop triste de savoir qu'elle n'a aucune proposition

----------


## France34

Merci, Kinou36, pour les nouvelles de JANIS . Qui va lui donner enfin un bon foyer ?

----------


## momo

Malheureusement, il n y a toujours personne pour Janis....pauvre petite puce.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

